# sexy hinata



## sharinganDeViL (Jan 12, 2009)

just some practice for anatomic and ecchi posing.. nothing more... I swear ^_~;




Link removed


----------



## Kerberos (Jan 12, 2009)

NICEEEEEE


----------



## Pacchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## Rinme (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work : )


----------



## Ninigi Uchiha (Jan 13, 2009)

I have to assume that I'm the only girl posting  Just kidding, I'm bisexual so I got distracted as well 

but he head is kind of off, no? But hot as hell


----------



## UnknownAlly (Jan 13, 2009)

It's perfect! Did you do this from scratch?

How do you color it? I want to make my own. I have Adobe Illustrator, Flash MX, and Photoshop.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2009)

Very good, her face is a little chubby though? But still good


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 13, 2009)

she gained some weight 

But the art is nice.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 13, 2009)

looks good, nice colours


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh my! I didn't notice that you were the one that drew it. I saw it on pivix (where I know you have an account, just didn't check the username :3) She looks amazing, but erm...thread might have to be moved to the bath house. The ass shot thing. I like that you kept with her round face along with her nicely rounded areas.  Lovely hair as well.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2009)

*rawr awesome *


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 13, 2009)

Lovely job. I really like the softness of the piece and the colors which make her appear gentle and seductive. Beautiful!


----------



## Legola (Jan 14, 2009)

Whoa!!!!!!!!

I... I... I'm... speech... less...

So... PERFECT!


----------



## dragonfire (Jan 14, 2009)

her left eye seems to be a bit lower than her right, but...I don't think you're intending on people spending too much time focusing on her face


----------



## Yumi (Jan 14, 2009)

*Looks good Nice colours
*


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome!  

Jiraiya would approve if he had seen it!


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice colours.
I like it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 14, 2009)

*massive nosebleed*


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 14, 2009)

it's really damn good. I love it. you did a great job.


----------



## Sheireen (Jan 14, 2009)

I love it


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice! Good job


----------



## SawarabiNoMai (Jan 14, 2009)

/droooooooool


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, but what was this thread about? The image of absolute  in spoilers took my attention.


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 14, 2009)

DAMN.
That is really good. And I don't just mean that it's sexy, it's also well drawn.


----------



## The777Man (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome! Jiraiya approves.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 17, 2009)

sharinganDeViL said:


> just some practice for anatomic and ecchi posing.. nothing more... I swear ^_~



I bet you were just "practicing" ero-sennin lol. kidding, she's cool


----------



## TekJounin (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh!  That's a great pose and perspective.  Did you have a model for this?  Very nicely done!


----------



## Yukisame (Jan 17, 2009)

good work!


----------



## Alice (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha, she looks so childish here despite the wicked pose


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy wow. O_O Skillz.


----------



## DawnEchoes (Jan 18, 2009)

wow that is sexy o.o


----------



## Vanity (Jan 18, 2009)

I think if that was any more naughty you wouldn't be able to post it here. XD

Anyway, it's very well drawn and very nice. Interesting position also.


----------



## Nz_ (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work, but yeah like someone said the cheeks are a bit chubby. But nice coloring and overall nice drawing


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been fapping to this since I saw the pic in the Hinata Ghetto booty FC


----------

